# Good cabinet making video



## Nurumkin (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum but,

I am looking for a good video on cabinet making. I am going to try and tackle my kitchen cabinets but this is my first big job and I think it would be helpful to have a little extra guidance (mostly for those random things you figure out later). Basically a nice step by step guide to reinforce what I already know.

Or if anyone lives near Hinckley MN and wants to help me out there will be plenty of spare red oak


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Marc Sommerfeld's video is a great one. I got it free when I bought his cabinet making set of router bits. Actually, at the time, they were CMT bits, endorsed by Marc. I think they have his name on them, now.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Instructional-DVDs/products/4/

Gene


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nuru,
Somewhere recently I saw a book available that contained line drawings and dimensions for most common cabinet and vanity sizes. I don't remember where though. If you do a google search, it should come up. I wanted to buy it and for some reason didn't right then. It would probably be a nice help in addition to the video. No sense reinventing the wheel.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

As obvious as this is, I also forget to do it too often...www.youtube.com
Lots of good stuff.


----------



## Nurumkin (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re*

I've tried YouTube but there a lot of partial videos that send you to a pay site


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Norm did a series a couple of years ago on kitchen cabinets. There were several episodes and he tackled the whole array of cabinets. You can buy them at newyankee.com.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent you a PM...l


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Cabinet Making Videos*

I just got Charles Neal's Cases and Bases. It is pretty good. He actually shows you how to assemble the cases and lots of excellent information.

Domer


----------

